# Where to find best fish oils in Abu Dhabi?



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to find the best places to find fish oil omega-3s in Abu Dhabi (if not then Dubai will do). Which brands do you use and recommend? This is not for fitness training purpose but rather to include it in diet to gain its general benefits of joint/cardio/eye health.

I have searched and found the recommended brands but they all don't seem to be available in UAE. So I am looking forward to helpful input.


Thanks.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

How about offering up the brands you have found to be your preferred choice then someone may know where they're available or alternatively an equivalent.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> How about offering up the brands you have found to be your preferred choice then someone may know where they're available or alternatively an equivalent.


Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't include the names because I didn't want to appear as advertising them.

Here is the list in order of preference:

1). OmegaVia Fish Oil
2). The Vitamin Shoppe Omega-3 Fish Oil 
3). Ocean Blue Professional Omega-3

There are hundreds of brands offering fish oil supplements, but the above mentioned are some of the best rated by an independent lab, which rates them based on their purity and quality.


----------

